# FMA Footwork



## Cthulhu (Jan 8, 2002)

Since I'm now taking my first forays into the FMA...

With FMA footwork, why are the footwork patterns termed as 'male' and 'female'?  I know which is which, but I don't yet know why they are called that.  I seem to remember hearing a reason for this a while ago, but with my whacked-out noodle, I've since forgotten.

Cthulhu


----------



## no fefe (Jan 9, 2002)

I think the the triangles are called female and male is because
The Female \/ is used for evasion, deflecting, moving off center which can be termed as 'soft'.
The Male /\ is going to point, directly in which can be termed as 'hard" at least that is the way I see it.

RK


----------



## thekuntawman (Jan 12, 2002)

the shape of the movements make and opening to the front for the female (like her private parts), and a point for a male. it is not seen like a disresepctful thing or vulgar nasty, just a way to remember.

theres a lot of reference to the private parts and other body parts in philippine culture


----------

